# Metra 44-UA20 TIMES TWO



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just recently purchased a metra hide away antenna and was curious if i could double the antenna boost by purchasing a second metra booster along with a 2 female into 1 adapter. One metra antenna would plug into each of the 2 female, then into the one antenna slot in the radio. Would this create a problem or assist my signal power?? Any and all help is appreciated in advance!!!

- Josh


----------

